# Hawker Hunter FGA9



## Ron Pearcy (Mar 31, 2018)

Low pass,Branscombe air show,Devon.UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2018)

Good shot!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 31, 2018)

Very nice shot, but It's a FGA9, which started life as a F6.
The T7 was a side-by-side twin seat trainer, with the wider fuselage forward of the wing, and only one gun port (when the gun was mounted).


----------



## Ron Pearcy (Mar 31, 2018)

Cheers mate. Thanks for the info. I took the photo a few years ago and just before I posted it I checked the aircraft number on the internet and it said it was a T7. I must have read the number wrong. Thanks again.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 1, 2018)

You're welcome.


----------

